# Gas line.



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Very rare that they're still _active_ Maj....










~C:no:S~


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Well I found a rare one. Active and no shut off in sight either. It was really neat and frustrating all in the same.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

I have ran into couple time before ... Ugh that will get ya if not carefull.. The most common one useally use natural gas but i know some case propane gas lamp show up.. 

I would check it very carefully with it..


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

It was still tied in with NG lines. What gets me is the gas company put in a new meter recently and a plumber ran new copper to a new water heater and furnace. But they left existing pipe in basement ceiling and it goes up into sub floor in a couple of spots all after the appliances with out shut offs.

They also had a ec do a panel upgrade few years back but they didn't re-wire or do a single device or fixture. I'd figure they'd jump on that for the $$$.

Anyways, I had to put it back and play with their dog while they call a plumber.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Majewski said:


> It was still tied in with NG lines. What gets me is the gas company put in a new meter recently and a plumber ran new copper to a new water heater and furnace. But they left existing pipe in basement ceiling and it goes up into sub floor in a couple of spots all after the appliances with out shut offs.
> 
> They also had a ec do a panel upgrade few years back but they didn't re-wire or do a single device or fixture. I'd figure they'd jump on that for the $$$.
> 
> Anyways, I had to put it back and play with their dog while they call a plumber.


Why would you rewire and change devices as part of a panel change? 

Why would the gas company upgrade all the gas piping?


----------



## danhasenauer (Jun 10, 2009)

I was replacing some old sconces years ago that had black-iron hickey type stubs holding the boxes in the wall. I twisted the fitting out of the first one and gas started hissing out of it........


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I left that too vague to back up my thought/opinion. The house had issues outside of a panel being changed. I figure why not investigate and earn more? Who knows, maybe they weren't allowed to do more. I'm just babbling.


----------



## donaldelectrician (Sep 30, 2010)

Majewski said:


> Anyone ever run into gas pipes still hooked up when working with old lights?





Yes . That is very common to find in San Francisco .

The gas lines for the lights , are very active , along with the range and water heater .


Don't forget to Bond tne gas lines to service as to lafgest breaker that can energize .


Don


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Didnt they use the old gas pipes as conduit when upgrading to electric?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

AcidTrip said:


> Didnt they use the old gas pipes as conduit when upgrading to electric?


Yes, the 100+ yo hospital I just remodeled not offices still had the black iron embedded. I used what I could but I had to make custom take off boxes to run TW above the drop ceilings. 
The old iron was all bent on jigs.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Wirenuting said:


> AcidTrip said:
> 
> 
> > Didnt they use the old gas pipes as conduit when upgrading to electric?
> ...


That sounds neat. Do you have pictures?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Majewski said:


> That sounds neat. Do you have pictures?


No, I didn't save any on my phone. I'll look on my computer next time I boot it up. I had posted a few here last year.
It was ironic that after we finished and moved the engineers into the building, the buildings original blueprints were found. 
This old naval hospital is now our bases public works command building.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

That's funny.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Majewski said:


> That's funny.


A plaque out front.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

That's very neat! State of the art for the time, man that wasn't even that long ago and times have changed so much.


----------



## Jay82304 (May 12, 2015)

I work in a ton of old buildings in Philly and see all types of neat old electrical. I like all the old switch gear and bus that are still in use in some of the buildings. Really neat.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Jay82304 said:


> I work in a ton of old buildings in Philly and see all types of neat old electrical. I like all the old switch gear and bus that are still in use in some of the buildings. Really neat.


Pictures!?


----------

